# Tv Noblex Mod:29tc676f Se protege, Flyback con ruido!



## mauricioh (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola a todos!hace tiempo que no entraba al foro!Soy un aficionado, tengo conocimientos de electronica y ya he arreglado televisores pero este se me complico!y Bueno les paso a contar el problema que tengo con este televisor es un *noblex 29" modelo:29tc676f* es que estando en stand-by la fuente tiene sus valores correctos pero al encender el flyback hace un chirrido no muy fuerte, lo hace 2 segundos y la tv se protege volviendo a stand-By!Mirando el diagrama del tv medi las tensiones de salida de la fuente y estan todas ok!Lo que encuentro raro es que al encender el tv la tension B+ que es de 140V decae hasta los 89v aproxi. Al igual que los otros voltajes de la fuente!Ejemplo tiene dos salidas de +14 y -14 que alimentan el jungla estan tambien decaen hasta 9v aproxi! La ota medicion que hice fue la oscilacion de la base del tr con un tester y este me marca cuando apenas enciendo 14.500hz aproximadamente!Bueno hasta aca es todo lo que hice!Les dejo el diagrama del mismo para que me den sus opiniones!saludos y gracias a todos!mauricio


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

es muy probable que el flyback este dañado o algún cicuito asociado.
Realiza las siguientes pruebas

1) Retira el TR de salia horizontal y medilo que este bien y que no tengas fugas, coloca una lámpra de 75 o 100W donde va el colector por un lado y masa, pone el testera sobre ella y encende el TV fijate si la tensión sobre la lámpara es correcta, es muy probable que se apague si esto esta bien medi sobre el driver si la frecuncia es la correcta, bajo esas condiciones hay variaciones ligeras alrededor de los 15625Hz
Si al probar con la lámpara la fuente se cae aunque no llegue a los valores que vos mediste antes, tenes un problmes en esta no regula y por ende al caer la tensión las señales se deformah

2º) revisa que los componentes asociados al fliyback como diodos y capaciotres no esten en corto, asimismo, el vertical 
si encontraa aldo dañado reemplazalo por el mismo tipo, si son diodos recorda que son  Fast(rápidos)

si todo esta bien podes sospechar del flyback


----------



## mauricioh (Feb 19, 2011)

Bueno primero quero darte las gracias por tu opinion!te cuento:

1) saque el tr y conecte una lampara de 100w entre colector y masa!al enchufar el tv la lampara enciende y la tension se mantiene en 139v osea que la fuente esta bien!En el instante que intenta prender la tension se mantiene ahi.

2) medi la frecuencia en el momento que intenta prender el tester me marca 15.700 Hz Aproxi!quiere decir que esta bien!

3)El tr lo medi con el tester ya que en su interior posee una resistencia y un diodo, no me convence, quizas lo cambie!Igualmente dudo que sea el tr!No entendi la parte que me dijiste que mire si el tr tiene fugas!

4)Tambien medi los componentes asociados en la entrada y salida y estan ok!

5)si llega a ser el fly! yo poseo otro flyback un  poquito mas chico pero con las mismas disposicion de las patas!se puede  llegar a probar para sacarme la duda despues de realizar las mediciones  que me dijiste y no comprar un flyback nuevo!ya que no estan muy  baratos!saludos y nuevamente gracias por la ayuda!saludos mauricio


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Fugas se refiere a cuando medis un semiconductor en en inversa no debe medir nada si mide un poquito hay que compararlo con uno nuevo de buena calidad
Por otro lado medi loc omponentes asociados al flyback, diodos y capacitores de la fuente secundaria, fijate en el vetical se aimena de alli por lo general y si una vez revisado no enocntras nada, realiza la siguiente prueba, descnecta la alimentación al +B y alimenta el horizontal con 12V, si la fuente de 12 se cae, el flyback es probable que este dañado, y si probas el que tenes hacelo con 12V primero. por otro lado revisa el yugo, el bobinado de horizontal debe tener unos 2ohms o más dependiendo si las bobinas estan en serie o en paralelo


----------



## mauricioh (Feb 25, 2011)

Gracias panda voy a realizar las pruebas y te comento que obtuve!!nuevamente gracais por seguir este post!


----------

